

Six Apart Sells LiveJournal To Russia's SUP - mqt
http://www.techcrunch.com/2007/12/02/six-apart-sells-livejournal-to-sup/

======
staunch
Fitzpatrick's take: <http://brad.livejournal.com/2351564.html>

------
joshwa
I wonder what, if any, relation this has to Brad Fitzpatrick's departure?

